
Ask HN: Are there any tools to find similar YouTube channels? - scottmcdot
Similar to Spotify&#x27;s music recommendation algorithm, are there any third-party YouTube tools that show &quot;people who have subscribed to this channel are likely to have subscribed to this other channel&quot;?
======
arithma
No answer here, but I was wondering why you're asking, if it's similar to my
experience.

Have you been finding the youtube feed extremely uninteresting only as of
late. Something has definitely changed but I can't put my finger to it other
than lots of click-baity videos rising to the top, and my subscriptions and
history of views not kicking into the equation.

------
zimzim
you have "related-channels" in the channel page. also you can view the "liked
videos" of channel you liked. you can browse channels by category by clicking
on the "browse channels" in the side bar.

[https://www.patreon.com/explore](https://www.patreon.com/explore) you can
explore creators who uses Patreon.. not only youtube guys

